# pyranha prozone 230



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

I sold mine 3 years ago at the Edward's swap for $400 including a spray skirt and two piece paddle. Neither skirt or paddle were anything special...boat was in decent shape just normal wear and tear no huge fixes or gouges.


----------

